# Can we get chat back? (Sincere Request)



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

For those that do care about the website, can chat be unlocked?

EDIT: Apparently I'm unable to form coherent sentences when tired...

Title should be: "Can we* get chat back"


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chat isn't locked Kevin, it's temporarily down while Shaggy does some work on it. It's getting there, just taking some time. We hope to have it back up and running soon.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hopefully will get it up and working tonight.


----------

